# Putnam 1 Aqua Quart Lightning Jar



## ACLbottles (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not a jar collector at all, but I've had this jar for a while and I'm just curious about its value, as I don't really collect these jars. It's a quart size, and it's embossed Trade Mark / Lightning / Registered / U.S. Patent Office. The base is embossed with Putnam (in an arch) and a 1. below it. It has a smooth lip and the lid has no wording at all embossed on it. Does the fact that this jar is Putnam number 1 add value? It's probably not worth a whole lot, but I'd love to know for sure. Thanks!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 25, 2016)

Oops, forgot to add pictures. Here's a few:


----------



## coreya (Jul 26, 2016)

It appears to be a #1501 in the red book, the 1 is just a mold #. Value somewhere between 6 and 15 bucks.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 26, 2016)

That's about what I expected. Thank you!


----------

